

Air Force Blocks Access to Many Blogs - muriithi
http://blog.wired.com/defense/2008/02/air-force-banni.html

======
alaskamiller
This is an overreaction to the extraordinary amount of time wasted by the desk
jockeys in the chair force, albeit it's present in all branches. People waste
exorbitant amount of time while on the work clock going to myspace/facebook or
trolling to chat with girls on yahoo.

It doesn't restrict personnel/private Internet, ie. when you go to a comm
center to pay for the Internet or if you install cable into your barrack room.
It's not so much censorship as increasing productivity like all major
corporations.

Maybe RescueTime should pitch to the Pentagon.

~~~
muriithi
I doubt whether this "censorship to increase productivity" would apply to
places like Iraq and Afghanistan where soldiers cannot provide their own
Internet.IMHO that is where the military would want to really want to clamp
down on posting of "sensitive" information.

Even in ordinary companies I doubt whether restricting internet access leads
to improved productivity. A worker intent on wasting time will find a new way
of doing it if you restrict his internet.

~~~
alaskamiller
Internet access in Iraq is a whole different ball of wax.

------
albertcardona
Welcome to China.

